# Toronto PVC Candle Make & Take Sept 19, 2010



## Uruk-Hai

PVC Candle Make & Take: SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 19, 2010

Create ultra-realistic Halloween prop candles quickly & easily. Using ordinary LED battery powered tea lights and a hot glue gun you can turn regular PVC pipe into amazingly realistic pillar candles. This will be a hands-on seminar with each student being given enough tools & supplies to make 4-5 candles in the afternoon.

Cost $15.00

Registration now open until September 17, 2010

Space will be limited to 15 people and registration will be on a first come/first served basis.

(edit: for now the registration form and Paypal link is up on the "What's New" Page. Just scroll down.)
http://www.ontariohauntersclub.com/id26.html


----------



## Ghoul Friday

I'll be there! Of course, it's being hosted at my house, so I _should_ be there 

Very excited to play at my first make & take! Have long envied the rest of you.


----------



## ShadowGyrlBrice

Too bad I'm nowhere near Toronto, but wow, what an idea.


----------

